# my first adoption



## moonlight (Oct 3, 2008)

Well I had to do my first adoption today, one of my does had her babies 2 days ago and killed at least 2 I found their bodies  She kept taking the babies from the nest and scattering them around the tub so I put them in with another doe who hs just had her litter and touch wood tonight it looks like she has accepted them just gotta keep my fingers crossed and hope the adoption works and that the few I have left in with mama stay in the nest


----------



## Dragonfly-Stud (Oct 5, 2008)

It's not unusual for a first time mum to spread her litter about.
I tend to pick them up and put them back into the nest and all goes well most of the time, it helps to reduce the litter size if it's very large, don't put them with another mother with a large litter as she may not cope and produce enough milk for all the new pups as well as her own. 
Sometimes you have to accept it was not ment to be. Next time replace the litter into the nest and just go with what happens mice sometimes have odd ways of dealing with motherhood that we cannot explain.


----------



## moonlight (Oct 3, 2008)

I had put the litter back in the nest a couple of times, the mother I out her in with onbly had 1 baby (its a long story) touch wood everything seems to be ok this morning all babies are still in the nest.


----------

